# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Xem phim thú vị tại Like HD - Quán cafe tại Hà Nội

## duh

> _Like HD_ *Coffee*
> _Địa chỉ: Số 5 ngõ 35 Cát Linh - Q.Đống Đa - HN
> >>_ *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Like HD Coffee*


Sẽ là một trải nghiệm mới cho cuối tuần của các bạn trẻ: vừa xem phim, vừa tâm sự, và ăn uống thỏa thích. Like HD sẵn sàng đem đến cho các bạn cảm giác thoải mái hoàn toàn.

Like HD có các phòng dành riêng vô cùng tinh tế: 
Phòng cafe đúng nghĩa - ngồi bệt, và vô tư nhâm nhi cafe buôn chuyện cùng các bạn

Phòng chiếu phim HD/3D giá rẻ - giống như một rạp chiếu phim với các ghế đôi rất thoải mái. Bạn chỉ cần gọi điện đặt chỗ, mua đồ ăn dưới tầng 1 vậy là đã có 2 "vé" xem phim rất thú vị rồi.

Và đặc biệt là một phòng chiếu VIP - tự do chọn phim, không gian riêng yên tĩnh và đương nhiên là giá cũng có phần "VIP". Khi sử dụng phòng này, giá sẽ tính theo giờ:100k/h từ 9h -17h và 120k/h từ 17h- 23h


Mỗi tầng đều có nét độc đáo riêng. Bạn hãy thử khám phá và chọn cho mình một buổi tối lý tưởng cùng Like HD xem sao.

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Like HD Coffee
*
_Nguồn: DIDAU.ORG
Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Hà Nội - cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

Tivi này chắc được 42inch à, mà ngồi thế này người ngồi trước có che người ngồi sau không

----------


## thuty

Phòng vip là 1 đôi thôi à  :cuoi1:

----------


## lunas2

phòng nhìn sếp ghế thế kia hơi bí nhẩy

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------


## aquaria

Không biết quán này giá cả thế nào nhỉ????

----------


## tenlua

không quan cũng ok đấy chứ
khi nào lên đây xem phim thử phát

----------


## jhonnyboy

Chà nhìn cũng ấm cúng đấy nhỉ

----------


## phuthuy

giờ xem phim thế này lại hay
ấm cúng yên tĩnh

----------


## chuotyeugao

chưa ngồi uống cafe xem phim kiểu này bao h
thấy có vẻ hấp dẫn hôm nào đi thử  :Wink: )

----------


## dung89

Không gian nhỏ nhỏ, xem phim chắc thú vị

----------

